# COMPTON MAJESTIC'S 2013 NEW YEARS PICNIC PHOTOS



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Great turnout way more cars than last year. Good pics


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics! I feel like i was there! Thanks for taking the time to post all these, must have taken forever.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Great pics Rooster...let me know when you come back out to Denver!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Wally looks like Smokey Robinson!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

wally going to hunt you down and skin you for your fur noumsayin'


PLANETGETLOW said:


> Wally looks like Smokey Robinson!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> wally going to hunt you down and skin you for your fur noumsayin'


:roflmao:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Great pics Rooster...let me know when you come back out to Denver!


 Thank you, I will...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> Great turnout way more cars than last year. Good pics


 True


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Wally looks like Smokey Robinson!!


BAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAAHHH YOU AINT BULLSHITTIN. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE.


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

six 2 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE PICS HOMIE.


Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good pics


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Good pics!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

R00STER said:


>


 I like that 72, my older brother had one years ago


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

64 Manny said:


> :thumbsup: Good pics


 THANK YOU MANNY


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANK YOU ATL OBSESSION CC


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> Good pics!!


 THANK YOU DREAM ON


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

Rooster...throw your phone number in my in box....


----------



## sitmdwn (Jul 5, 2010)

It was good to see a true legend out there can't wait to get a chance to meet him gangsta I love the cars he build and as beautiful as they are he still ain't scared to put them front wheels in the air do ya thang O.G. Hope to be able to shake his hand this weekend on crenshaw this weekend


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Shca


----------



## "C-LOS" VIEJITOS C.C (Dec 18, 2012)

NICE PICS


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

The look in yo eyes says it all bruh, lol:bowrofl:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BlackDawg said:


> The look in yo eyes says it all bruh, lol:bowrofl:


N E PIKS OF THE GIRL IN PINK?


----------



## OTR (Jan 13, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------

